# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > AVR >  کنترل وسایل برقی از طریق اینترنت

## sskm71

سلام بر دوستان گرامی
من قصد دارم یک رله را از هر جای دنیا از طریق اینترنت در یک صفحه ی وب کنترل کنم . ومی خوام از ماژول wifi و ترجیحا از RM04 استفاده کنم . رله به میکروکنترلر و میکروکنترلر به ماژول wifi متصل است و این ماژول به عنوان client به شبکه ی وایر لس خانگی متصل است حالا من میخواهم به اینترنت متصل شوم و ادرس ip مربوط به ماژول را بزنم و وارد این وب کنترلی شوم (فقط یک کلید on و یک off در صفحه وب برای کنترل رله احتیاج دارم ).من با هیچ نرم افزاری در این رابطه کار نکردم با توجه به مبتدی بودنم چه نرم افزاری را برای ایجاد این صفحه ی وب پیشنهاد میدهید . آیا با C#‎‎‎‎ امکان دارد ؟

----------


## MehdiElexal

با یه آی پی استاتیک از طریق مخابرات و دات نت سوکتینگ به راحتی میتونی این کار رو انجام بدی دوست عزیز
شما صفحه وب حتی نیاز نداری کافیه یه windows form بسازی با C#‎ or VB و کانکشن رو به آی پی استاتیک و پورت اختصاصی مورد نظر ارسال کنی ، در اینصورت فرامین روی اون آی پی پورت مورد نظر ارسال میشه و شما دریافت میکنی و میتونی با سریال به ماژول وایرلست بفرستی
موفق باشید

----------


## sskm71

سلام دوست گرامی از پاسختان خیلی ممنونم  اما فکر کنم چون رشته ام الکترونیک است و از شبکه زیاد سر در نمیارم درست متوجه نمیشم به نظر شما  لازمه که من کتابی راجع به شبکه بخونم اگه راهنمایی کنید ممنون میشم . لطفا راجع به دات نت سو کتینگ بیشتر توضیح بدید اصلا نمیدونم چیه سرچ هم کردم چیزی دستگیرم نشد .و با این روشی که گفتید آیا  از همه جای دنیا میشه رله رو کنترل کرد  یا فقط از یک فاصله ی محدود. وبرای Ip که از طریق مخابرات است  واضح تر بگید باید چه کار کنم . اگه پروژهی مشابهی دیدید که بتونه کمکم کنه  ممنون میشم لینکشو برام بگذارید .ببخشید چون بی تجربم اینقدر سوال می پرسم .

----------


## MehdiElexal

با سلام
بله دوست عزیز همه جای دنیا میشه کنترل کرد رله رو و کمی اطلاعات راجع به شبکه لازم داری که من مختصری میگم تا کارت راه بیوفته
ببین شما به مخابراتی که منزلتون ازش خط تلفن گرفته یا هرجا تقاضای آی پی استاتیک میدید
2 نوع آی پی داریم استاتیک و داینامیک
استاتیک ثابت هست
داینامیک متغییره (مثل مورم شما که هر بار روشن میشه یه آی پی از نت میگیره ، آی پی که به پی سی میده نه آی پی که از نت میگیره)
خب پس رو داینامیک نمیشه کار کرد چون هر لحظه امکان تغییر داره
مخابرات آی پی استاتیک میده هزینش ماهی 5000 تومنه (پنج هزار تومان !!)
بعد یه آی پی میده مثال 145.15.134.14 این آی پی مختص شماست و در همه جای دنیا معتبره !
حالا میرسیم به مبحث پورت : شما لازم داری تا اطلاعات رو روی یک پورت از اون آی پی بفرستی 
آی پی مثل پورت سریال هست
پس بعدش باید یک پورت برای سریال در نظر گرفت تا بهش وصل شد درسته ؟
اینم مثل همون پورت داره
مثل 80
شما باید از داخل مودم به پورت 80 اجازه بدی تا همیشه باز باشه که خیلی سادست تو تنظیمات مودم بری میبینی portForwarding
بعد کافیه با کامپیوتر پورت 80 از آی پی مورد نظر رو گوش بدی
مثل اینکه پورت سریال رو باز میکنی و گوش میدی که چی میخواد بیاد :) 
حالا  چطور باز کردنش و گوش دادن پورت یه سرچ کوچیک بزنی تو همین سایت راجع به  سوکت پروگرمینگ و چت بین 2 کامپیوتر کاملا متوجه میشی چطور باید با سوکت  کار کنی
پس این شد گیرنده !!!
فرستنده هم به همین صورت شما تو نقطه  دیگه ای با همین تشکیلات مودم اون هم پورت 80 باز ارسال میکنی روی آی پی  مورد نظر و قسمت گیرنده دریافت میکنه

به همین سادگی :) ولی چون کارت  الکترونیکه بهت پیشنهاد میکنم همه اینارو بگذار کنار با sim900 کار کن جای  هزینه ماهی 5000 آی پی استاتیک هر اس ام اس 16 تا تک تومن میدی ! همیشم در  دست رسه
کامپیوتر و مودم و اینترنت و برق 220 هم نمیخواد 
با یه 12 ولت !
مدارشم دارم خواستی بگو
در ضمن برای اینکه ما هم انرژی پاسخ گویی داشته باشیم یه تشکر خشک و خالی هم کافیه 
موفق باشی

----------


## sskm71

سلام
وای من خیلی شرمندم :خجالت:   :خجالت:  :خجالت:  :خجالت: راستس چند روزه اینترنتم قطع بود و نتونستم پاسخ شما رو بدم . پاسختون واقعا عالی و کامل بود من یه دنیا از شما ممنونم
فقط من سمت فرستندم مکان ثابت نیست با این حال به نظرتون سی شارپ جواب گو هست؟ 
برای شروع من رابطه بی سیم فقط بین کامپیوتر و ماژول یعنی ماژول تو مدAP باشه ( برای یک کنترل از راه نزدیک) ایجاد میکنم و بعد میرم سر موضوع اصلی که شما هم برایم توضیح دادید. آیا باید باز از مخابرات Ip بگیرم یا خودم میتونم یه Ip دلخواه برای ماژول انتخاب کنم . و آیا اگر از فرم سی شارپ اطلاعات رو به پورت usb که wireless usb adaptetr به آن متصل است بفرستم به ماژول میرسد آیا کاری که میخوام انجام بدم درست است؟ راجع به پیشنهاد sim900 هم متشکرم چون پروژم هست مجبورم از wifi استفاده کنم . بازم خیلی ممنون

----------


## x_force

بهترین کار استفاده از میکرو AVR هستش
یه وب سرور میسازی
توی کتاب 11 پروژه با AVR نوشته مهندس سید مهدی حسینی ، پروژه شماره 5 
پروژه کاملا الکترونیکی هستش ، کاملا عملی و خیلی جالب، من انجامش دادم و 100 درصد جواب گرفتم، سوال داشتین در خدمتم

----------


## mobilebaz

*کنترل وسایل منزل از طریق اینترنت*

----------


## c0mmander

بهترین راه استفاده از وب سرویس و یک برنامه با سی شارپ یا بیسیکه که از یک طرف با وب در ارتباط باشه و نتیجه رو به پورت کام بفرسته.

----------

